
Show HN: ProjectPoll – anonymous surveys for dev teams and PMs - tc7
http://projectpoll.co
======
tc7
Hi all, founder here -- does this problem resonate with anyone else?

I feel like I've been on a lot of projects that kinda blew up (in a bad way)
at the end, and the PMs seemed surprised. But it was kinda predictable, to all
of the devs, in a vague way. And there wasn't a great way to raise these vague
concerns _during_ the project. :/

I think honest 'feelings' feedback from dev teams up to PMs could help. Track
responses, see if confidence is trending down -- if things look bad, at least
PMs know there's a problem.

Let me know what you think!

